# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Baalbek hakkında bilgi

## gokhan

Baalbek (Arapça: بعلبك) Lübnanın Bekaa Vadisinde kalan bir şehridir. Selahattin Eyyubi, bu şehirde doğmuştur. Ayrıca bu şehir, 1984 yılında UNESCO tarafından koruma altına alınmıştır.

Baalbek, Lübnanın başkenti Beyrutun 86 kilometre doğusunda bulunmaktadır. Fenikeliler tarafından kurulmuştur. Baal tanrısına tapanların merkezi ve Beka eyaletinin en büyük Fenike şehriydi.

Baalbek, daha sonraları Yunanlıların işgaline uğradı. Yunanlılar buraya Heliopolis (Güneş Şehir) adını verdiler. Yunanlılardan sonra şehir, Romalıların eline geçti ve Antonius zamanında çok gelişti. Sonraki asırlarda Baalbek, pek çok el değiştirdi ve savaşlar yüzünden harap oldu. Bizans imparatoru Teodosius şehri ele geçirdiğinde Jüpiter tapınağının büyük bir kısmını yıkarak kilise haline getirmiştir.

Baalbeki yağmalayan ve en fazla tahrip edenler, Haçlılar olmuştur. 14. yüzyılda Haçlılar burasını kale haline getirmişlerdir. Timur, Ortadoğu seferinde bu kaleye de hücum etti ve ele geçirdi. Bölge Osmanlı hakimiyetine geçtiği zamanlarda Baalbek kendi haline terkedilmiş ve yarı yarıya toprağa gömülmüş bulunuyordu.

1899da Türkler, Almanlara burada kazı yapma izni verdiler. Birinci Dünya Savaşından sonra Lübnan, Fransızların eline geçmiş ve buradaki kazılara da Fransızlar devam etmişlerdir. Daha sonra Lübnanlılar bütün kalıntıları ortaya çıkarmışlardır.

Günümüzde Baalbekte harabe halinde üç adet tapınak vardır. Bunlar Jüpiter, Baküs ve Venüs tapınaklarıdır. Bunlardan en büyüğü Jüpiter tapınağıdır. M.S. 3. yüzyılda yapılan büyük bir giriş kapısı vardı. Kapıdan girilince önce ön avluya, sonra da büyük avluya ulaşılıyordu. Büyük avlunun eni 104,5 metre, genişliği ise 117 metredir. Avludan sonra geniş bir kapıdan girilen tapınağın 84 granit sütunu vardı. Bugün bunlardan sadece 6 tanesi ayaktadır. Diğerlerinin bir kısmı kırılmış, bir kısmı da başka yerlere götürülmüştür.

Baküs tapınağı daha iyi korunmuştur. Bu tapınağın her biri 18 metre yükseklikte 46 sütunu hala ayaktadır. Giriş kapısının yüksekliği 12 metre, genişliği ise 7 metredir.

Venüs tapınağı da onarılmış durumdadır.

Kaynak; http://www.gizligercekler.com/page/4/

----------

